# New and started treatment.



## Charl75 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, I am new to Fertility Friends and I have started treatment already. I had the prostap injection on the 29th may and i have just started the stimulation phase last night. I am having treatment at The Leeds Centre For Reproductive Medicine. I would love to hear from people.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Charl75.
I havn't had the prostap injection so not sure about your treatment but just wanted to say Hi, I have just joined the forum today also  Goodluck with your treatment.
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Charl75!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I haven´t had that injection, so can´t personally help you, but I can point you in the direction of parts of FF that might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experience of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## Charl75 (Apr 23, 2012)

Shining star - many thanks for your welcome. I am now on my third day of taking Merional and starting to feel better. I carn't belive  that the week after next my eggs will be collected....if i have any. I hope everything goes well for you x



Wraakgodin - Many thanks for your welcome. I will have a good look around the site. x


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new too.  
Still trying to orientate myself. I've started the IVF long protocol in Guy's and started stimming last Tuesday. 

Just a little bit of history... Accidental finding of endometriosis during laprascopy in 1999 due to ruptured cyst at the age of 18-not trying then. At that time Dr said I've got nothing to worry about! fast forward to Jan 2010-ttc since. Two hospital admissions due to pain during ovulation. More tests followed. Another lap. I was expecting lots of scar tissues. Was very disappointed when they told me they cauterised one dot the size of a full stop at the back of my uterus. And my tubes are patent. Didn't tell me anything else. So I'm wondering....why so much pain during periods, during ovulation and the infertility Offered fertility work up. Found out I wasn't always ovulating. Too much stress at work. Adviced me on a career change. Which I did. Last Nov they started me on 6 cycles of clomid. Nothing worked. Due to endo they decided to offer IVF. On long protocol. Had to take microgynone till 23rd May. Started Bruselin on 20th May. 4 sniffs a day. Lots of migraine. Good thing I didn't kill anyone. Wasn't depressed or anything but when provoked, the littlest thing can trigger a horrendous reaction. Forever hungry, never full! Haha! 

Had withdrawal bleeding on the 27th. I had been warned. The most painful period ever. Only 2 ibuprofen and 2 paracetamol worked! Migraines, cramps and all sorts. Thankfully it only lasted a few days. On the 12th of June, back to clinic with 1 pen of Gonal-f. Scan showed I was nicely down regulated. Reduced bruselin to 2 sniffs a day plus 150 Gonal-f as I am at risk of over stimulating. No symptoms with Gonal-f as yet aside from occasional twinges in the ovarian region and being bloated. Blood test on the 16th of June. I'm doing good so I need to keep it at 150 and 2 sniffs and back to clinic on Monday for scan and blood test. I guess on Monday they will tell us approximately when egg collection will be. 

I've been looking at this site for months and found it so helpful. And it's nice to meet others going thru infertility/IVF. The website is a great source of support!


----------



## Charl75 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, I had my scan this morning and was very disappointed, i only have seven follicles two of them are only at the size they need to be. They asked us if we wanted to stop treatment or carry on. We said we would like to carry on. EC is on tue 26th june. Really upset. Not really sure what to think at the moment. x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Charl, I only had 4 follies, they gave us the option of stopping treatment but we decided we had come this far, we wanted to continue.  Those follies gave us 2 eggs but only one survived the fertilisation process.  Our one and only chance was put back and she is now 2 1/2.  Dont give up.

Sue


----------



## Charl75 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Sue, Its really great to hear your journey and thank you for sharing it with me. I had my EC done yesterday and they got 4 follicles. This morning i have just had a call from the hospital to say the 3 of the 4 have survived the fertilisation process. I am over the moon but I know there is still a long way to go.  ET is on friday so i'm keeping my fingers crossed all goes well. x


Charl


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Charl,
Congratulations on your EC and fertilisation.  Wishing you success in your IVF. How are you feeling? Do you have any post EC symptoms? 

Love_Awaits xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Charl!!!              

Sue


----------



## Charl75 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Sue, I had my ET today and they put two embryo's back in because i'm 37.  I am really pleased with how everything has gone so far. All i need now is for them to get comfy. I go back in two weeks for pregnancy test.  x



Love_Awaits- Thank you for your reply. I am feeling fine after EC and ET, not had any symptoms. They had to go in through my tummy to get the follicles from my left ovary so I'm a little bit sore from that, otherwise i feel fine. I hope everything goes well for you. x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise), Charl!!! I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news in a couple of weeks!

Here is the 2WW, Ladies in Waiting section ~ CLICK HERE Where you can all go slightly loopy together!!! 

Sue


----------

